# What is THAT?



## Sheepshape (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, here's my house lamb. Mum didn't want him.
Here's the cat thinking....oh no, not again....at least there's only one this year so far.


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hes so adorable!!


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Mar 26, 2014)

Awww!


----------

